# Wild Side Transfer



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Has anyone used Wild Side and if so how are their transfers?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

They are pretty darn good. I like them.


----------



## howszful (Jul 1, 2007)

I have also used Wild Side transfers and yes they are very good. The ones I have used so far have all been hot peel and your fingers take a beating with the heat. If you aren't fast, and I mean fast, it will not peel right. The wash and wear test is also quite satisfactory. If you process the product properly, you won't have any coming back for a refund.


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

howszful said:


> I have also used Wild Side transfers and yes they are very good. The ones I have used so far have all been hot peel and your fingers take a beating with the heat. If you aren't fast, and I mean fast, it will not peel right. The wash and wear test is also quite satisfactory. If you process the product properly, you won't have any coming back for a refund.


Fast meaning, just grab the edge and pull it off in one fast smooth motion? I have done hot peels from several companies, First edition, Transfer Express, Versatranz and it is just peel it as soon as the press lifts. Is it like that? Are they touchy? Do you think I will mess a few up?


----------



## howszful (Jul 1, 2007)

If you have experience with the others, I'm sure you will do just fine. There is always a chance that you will mess one or two up for a variety of reasons; temp, pressure, forgot to prepress, hesitation, etc. It is always good to have a few more transfers and t-shirts on hand than you need for each job just in case. If you don't mess up, then you have an extra t-shirt or two to play around with when coming up with your own designs.


----------



## shrink (Sep 11, 2007)

in case of using Wild SIDE how long i have to keep in the press the t-shirt,and at what temp? thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

400 degrees 8-12 seconds depending on how much white is in the design and how heavy the ink on the transfer is.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> depending on how much white is in the design .


Hey David..

Interesting comment. How does the amount of white ink affect the temp / pressure / dwell settings?

John


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If the majority of the design is white and some transfers are all white....less dwell renders it more opaque. Really depends on the design and how its printed. This is really only when printing on darks.


----------



## lelejnp (Jul 16, 2007)

I just got my heat press this past week at the Atlanta ISS show (had a great time) and I am chomping at the bit to get started. Do you think "Wild Side Transfer" is a good co. to start with? Any other transfer companys you like. I would like some really nice, bold and to the point christian transfers.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I would start with companies like Art- Brands, Pro-World and Boo Z for the largest selection of different style transfers. These companies sell the transfers produced by the major transfer makers including Wildside.


----------



## octongue (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi, Art Brands manufactures it's own transfers, and does not distribute anyone else's transfers. Just clarifying!


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I would start with companies like Art- Brands, Pro-World and Boo Z for the largest selection of different style transfers. These companies sell the transfers produced by the major transfer makers including Wildside.


David,

Have you had any experience with Wildside when it comes to custom designed transfers?


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Do Wildside make custom transfers? How does it compare to transfers such as from Ace Trans?


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Heat Transfer T-Shirt Designs: iron-on t-shirt, iron on t shirt designs, custom printing & more


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Funny thing -- clicked on link to the WildSide site, and was blocked with this message, "Website blocked -- known pornography site" WTF?!? I guess just the name made them think dirty...


----------



## urbankleding (Dec 15, 2007)

are wildside transfers plastisol trasfers?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

urbankleding said:


> are wildside transfers plastisol trasfers?


 
I believe the majority are plastisol transfers.


----------



## flatcap (Dec 27, 2007)

hi just got my first order of wild side transfers, can you tell me if i need to stretch the t shirts after pressing also the company i got them from told me to press at 195 degrees but from posts i've read it should be more like 400 degrees and do i need to press the t shirt before i press again with the transfer any help appreciated guys i spent a lot of money on the order and i don't want to screw to many up before i get the hang of it
steve


----------

